# Fehlermeldung - "Parse error: syntax error, unexpected $end"



## BOSS3339 (24. Januar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab erst ganz frisch mit durch Wordpress mit PHP angefangen, daher bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob bei mir eine Anfängerfehler vorliegt oder, was da sonst los ist.

Ich kriege immer folgende Fehlermeldeung:

```
Parse error: syntax error, unexpected $end in /data/multiserv/users/293650/projects/372284/www/wp-content/themes/PRiNZ_BranfordMagazine_latest/branfordmagazine/index.php on line 53
```

Beim nachstehenden Code handelt es sich also um die Zeile:

</div><!--END SIDEBAR-->

Und da liegt das Problem. ich sehe nicht, wo da was falsch sein soll. Daher wäre ich für Tipps sehr dankbar.


```
<?php get_header(); ?>
<div id="content">

   <?php
 // Include tabs with the lead story 
	include(TEMPLATEPATH . '/ui.tabs.php'); ?>
   

  <div id="leftcol">
    <?php 
// "Featured articles" module begins	  
	query_posts('showposts=3&cat=1'); ?>
    <h3><?php _e('Aktuelle Meldungen','branfordmagazine');?></h3>
    <?php while (have_posts()) : the_post(); ?>
    <div class="feature"><a href="<?php the_permalink() ?>" rel="bookmark" title="Permanent Link to <?php the_title(); ?>"><img src="<?php bloginfo('url'); ?>/wp-content/uploads/
	<?php 
// this is where the custom field prints images for each Feature	  
	$values = get_post_custom_values("featuredarticleimage"); echo $values[0]; ?>" alt="" /></a><a href="<?php the_permalink() ?>" rel="bookmark" class="title">
      <?php 
// title of the "featured articles"	  
	  the_title(); ?></a>
<p><?php the_content_rss('', TRUE, '', 20); ?></p>
      </div>
    <?php endwhile; ?>
          
  </div><!--END LEFTCOL-->
  
  
  <div id="rightcol">

<div id="sidebar">
  <ul id="sidelist">
    <?php 	/* Widgetized sidebar, if you have the plugin installed. */
					if ( !function_exists('dynamic_sidebar') || !dynamic_sidebar(1) ) : ?>
    <?php endif; ?>
    <?php
// this is where 10 headlines from the current category get printed	  
if ( is_single() ) :
global $post;
$categories = get_the_category();
foreach ($categories as $category) :
?>
 <li>
      <h3><?php _e('Trunews-Videos','branfordmagazine');?></h3>
<object width="250" height="202"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/SOWyA6yHNCk&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/SOWyA6yHNCk&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="250" height="202"></embed></object>
</li>   
</ul><!--END SIDELIST-->
</div><!--END SIDEBAR-->
</div><!--END RIGHTCOL-->
</div><!--END CONTENT-->
<?php get_sidebar(); ?>
<?php get_footer(); ?>
```


----------



## saftmeister (24. Januar 2010)

Moin,

für dieses foreach
	
	
	



```
foreach ($categories as $category) :
```
 existiert kein 
	
	
	



```
endforeach;
```
Zumindest kann ich im Source keines finden.


----------



## BOSS3339 (24. Januar 2010)

Alles klar t. Vielen Dank für die Antwort.


----------

